# Sarah Connor Chronicles



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Is anyone interested in this show when it airs?

Like all new shows I'm certain it'll be out in HDTV and 5.1 DD. 

I guess the pilot was already shown at a comic-con and here is someone's take on it.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0851851/#comment

Apparently the 12 episode series takes place after T2 and before T3 - it's about Sarah raising John to be a warrior - or something.

It looks interesting to me, I'm a huge Terminator fan but I know it'll probably be a goofy show. I'm willing to set aside my skepticism and just watch it, try to enjoy it. 

It doesn't come out til early 2008 on Fox according to a Wiki article.


----------



## santora (Jul 31, 2007)

i wasn't aware it was a limited run pilot. I do know it's a mid season replacement which means it'll start in January/february. Perhaps that's what you're hearing about 13 episodes - at least for season 1.

As for the pilot, it's good. Not great. Yes it takes place between T2 and T3. I kninda get the feeling it won't be referencing T3. So if you get that out of mind you should enjoy it fine.


----------

